# Can someone point me in the direction of some parts



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm after an IMS shower screen for a Classic. Are there any variations, which is the correct one and where is best to buy from?

Also, a new steam valve. New and cheap please.

Thanks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't think IMS do a completion shower screen for the classic ( looking at this thread linked below )

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14780-Gaggia-Shower-Screen-from-IMS


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

Ah, ok. Thanks. Is there anything similar available better than the standard one?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Sean said:


> Ah, ok. Thanks. Is there anything similar available better than the standard one?


You can get the shower screen from espresso services for a shade under £20 delivered (*IMS GA 200 IM)*

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html

I might be doing a group buy for these if there is enough interest but I need to atleast make sure that all the brass plates from the current group buy have sold first.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

majnu said:


> You can get the shower screen from espresso services for a shade under £20 delivered (*IMS GA 200 IM)*
> 
> http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/ims_gaggia_shower_screen.html
> 
> I might be doing a group buy for these if there is enough interest but I need to atleast make sure that all the brass plates from the current group buy have sold first.


Ok, that's great thanks. I'd definitely get involved with a group buy. How many participants do you reckon would be required?

How many brass plates are left?


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

Sean said:


> Ok, that's great thanks. I'd definitely get involved with a group buy. How many participants do you reckon would be required?
> 
> How many brass plates are left?


6 plates left but as per group buy rules



> Only a single Group Buy will be organised at any one time by any individual


Therefore I will need to wait until all have sold, but it doesn't stop anyone else who meets the group buy criteria from setting one up. I've sent an email to ES in the meanwhile requesting prices and hope that they will reply on Monday.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Is it the plate or disc your after, I have new discs and new valves.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Is it the plate or disc your after, I have new discs and new valves.


Hi, I'm after shower screen as linked above by manju. But I might wait for a potential group buy.

How much is a new steam valve?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Sean said:


> Hi, I'm after shower screen as linked above by manju. But I might wait for a potential group buy.
> 
> How much is a new steam valve?


About £35, try Mark ==Gaggia Manualservice (They are non repairable)


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, back fro holiday, winter sun mmmmmmmmmm lol. steam valves with free seal are £37.50 plus post for forum members £36 plus free post.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll take one.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

send me a mail to [email protected] and will arrange paypal invoice


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

There's another group buy at the min for ims shower screen, 1 place left


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

MrShades organising


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> send me a mail to [email protected] and will arrange paypal invoice


Thanks Mark. Mail on way.


----------

